

HealthIT and Doctors: A framework for successful partnerships - phzbOx
http://blog.hackinghealth.ca/post/17611839170/healthit-and-doctors-a-framework-for-successful

======
seanwoods
Like most industries, health care tech can benefit from rapid user-oriented
iteration (users = anyone, not just doctors, but doctors are frequently not
engaged). Unfortunately the "enterprise" forces and entrenched interests hold
this back. IT leadership needs to embrace a more agile model for the end users
to see significant gains.

------
jeeshan
trying to teach doctors in their own language how they can work with hackers.

